

Groupon's Super Bowl Ad Not Well Received - callmeed
http://mobile.twitter.com/searches?q=Groupon

======
coderdude
If you read the comments on YouTube the reactions are way over the top.

From the video: "The people of Tibet are in trouble. Their very culture is in
jeopardy, but they still whip up an amazing fish curry."

Highest rated comment on YouTube:

\---

"Wow, this is fucking﻿ offensive.

"Millions of jews were murdered through starvation at Auschwitz... but that
doesn't mean I can't enjoy this GREAt brisket at Katz's Delicatessen, thanks
to Groupon!"

I actually used to like Groupon. Fuck off now. Use Living Social, its better
anyway."

\---

So dramatic. Give me a break. It's just not funny and as others have said,
it's in poor taste. It's hardly earned itself this kind of reaction.

That said, boy would I hate to be Groupon right now.

------
ra
Here is a the TVC on youtube for those of us not in the US
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVkFT2yjk0A>

------
smoyer
That seems to be the consensus here too -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2187194>

~~~
itg
Why did that thread get killed off so quickly?

The general consensus almost everywhere is that the ad was in extremely poor
taste, which I agree with.

~~~
smoyer
I'm not sure it ever made the front page (I've been lurking around the "new"
feed).

